# High on Atlantic Culinary



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Sheriff's taking over Atlantic Culinary Academy dorm. See:

http://www.boston.com/dailynews/239/...dorm_fo:.shtml :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Alexia,

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey CC!!

Try this one.....

CLICK HERE FOR ARTICLE

Jodi

Edited to add comment after reading article: And here I thought you would be too tired from cooking all day to have any energy to do what they were doing.


----------

